# Garcon Bridge Report?



## Chaser5 (Oct 31, 2008)

Has anybody caught anything around garcon lately?


----------



## Rich (Oct 3, 2007)

I stop and look over the rail all the time. I've seen some healthy reds in the middle along with some gar's this week.


----------

